# New Member in VA



## SandyCreek (May 13, 2009)

Hey, everybody!

I've been lurking here for ages and finally signed up. I bought a house on 22 acres about 4 years ago and the family that was leaving didn't want their mare anymore  so they sold her to me for a dollar!  She's a sorrel QH, about 20 yrs old. Mandy's very arthritic, so she's not ridden. A couple of years ago I got her a stable mate, a (now) 21 yr old bay pasofino gelding named "Paso" who has navicular issues, but the farrier is keeping him in good working order. I've ridden him a few times, but he started getting mean, so I haven't ridden him in about a year. 

My other "horses" :wink: are my 2 English Mastiffs (over 150 lbs each). I'm a member of a fantastic Mastiff forum, where I've learned more about temperment, nutrition, and health issues than I ever imagined. I began to realize that compared to what I know about my dogs, my knowledge of horses would fit in a thimble. So I'm here as a learner. I have read and read here on this site and hope to learn a lot more from all the veteran horse folks here. 

I'll get some pictures up soon so you can see my horses. I look forward to meeting new folks here and learning all I can!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Welcome! Glad you've found your way to becoming a member!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I'm glad you found us  You should be able to find out just about anything you'd want to know here! Don't be shy about asking questions. Nice to meet you  Have fun posting!


----------



## SandyCreek (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome ma'am and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Welcome to the horse forum! Just make yourself at home.


----------

